# Hard drive issue?



## ikbendeman (Jan 29, 2010)

Upon boot, I get this error repeatedly:


```
ad2: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=63
ad2: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=63
ad2: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=63
ad2: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=63
ad2: FAILURE - READ_DMA status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=84<ICRC,ABORTED> LBA=63
```

Linux, nor other BSDs give me this error, can anybody help me with what the problem is?


----------



## mav@ (Jan 29, 2010)

Bad/wrong cable?


----------



## ikbendeman (Jan 29, 2010)

*I don't think so...*

It would seem to me that the other hard drive on the same cable would have the same issue then, the error is always at LBA=64


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

You can try installing sysutils/smartmontools and see if SMART detected something wrong with the drive.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 31, 2010)

@ikbendeman

What is your chipset and motherboard on that computer?


----------



## ikbendeman (Feb 4, 2010)

it's an Asus A8V-XE MB, with a K8T890


----------



## vermaden (Feb 4, 2010)

@ikbendeman

Do other disks/devices have such problems or only this particilar one?

It may be bug in the chipset driver, you may send a PR if you do not found any sollution: http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------

